# PC Steuerbarer Roboterarm ?



## Andreas Späth (12. April 2004)

Mahlzeit

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem kleinem Robotergreifarm der mit dem PC steuerbar ist.
Ich hab bereits bei Conrad einen entdeckt der mir auch zusagen würde, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand noch ein paar alternativen kennt ( auser selberbauen  )

Edit: Beinahe vergessen Vorgänge sollten natürlich Programmierbar sein 

Achso es sollte nicht über 450€ gehen vom preis her 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## melmager (18. April 2004)

Hmm hast du dir mal Fischertechnik angesehen ?

Dort gibt es sowas auch


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. April 2004)

Oh man stimmt ja, der Katalog von Fischer liegt sogar direkt neben mir 
Nur binnich mir da nicht so sicher was ich alles brauch, die Beschreibung lässt vermuten dassich noch diese PC Steuer Dingsbums da extra kaufen muss ?
Naja ich schreib denen mal ne Mail die werden schonn wissen was Sache ist 

Danke für den tip


----------

